# DMX RECEIVER/TRANSMITTER DESIGN



## bamis4u

Hi, 
Hi everyone, at the moment am working on a PIC based transmitter/receiver for DMX-bus. I need help with the C code of the receiver and transmitter. I am new to DMX, i need some assistant. For more information do not hesitate to contact me

Thanks


----------



## icewolf08

bamis4u said:


> Hi,
> I'm Ebenezer, an undergraduate student of the university of Bolton. At the moment am working on a PIC based transmitter/receiver for DMX-bus. I need help with the C code of the receiver and transmitter. I am new to DMX, i need some assistant. For more information do not hesitate to contact me
> 
> Thanks



First of all, welcome to CB. Hopefully we can help you.

I have to ask, why are you trying to re-invent the wheel for wireless DMX? There are a few different wireless DMX options that are commercially available that will probably prove to be much more reliable than a home-brew system. If you are trying this for a show critical application I would recommend looking into purchasing a proven system like the RC4 Wireless, or City Theatrical's SHOW system.

If you are just doing this for the heck of it, then go for it.


----------



## n1ist

If you are looking for a wireless solution, first look into the required bandwidth. That rules out many choices (no, you can't just feed DMX to an XBEE...) or you need to make tradeoffs on either the update rate or number of channels.

If you are looking for code to receive or transmit DMX to or from a buffer (that you will deal with elsewhere - display it or control it ie. making a fixture or board) there are lots of examples out there; you will just need to spend a little time with google. I don't have any PIC examples, but have written DMX reception code for a half-universe status display and am writing some DMX transmission code right now for a DMX tester; both use the AVR instead.

/mike


----------

